# ASK DBSTALK: Bug Status Report



## mcowher (Jan 27, 2003)

It would be really nice if we could have a running list of bugs and a status indicating the following for each:

- Bug is acknowledged
- Bug is confirmed to exist
- Bug is not confirmed to exist
- Bug has been identified in code
- Bug is being fixed
- Bug fix will be part of next software release
- Bug fix will be part of a later software release


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

When I can, I'll pass information along as to the status of bugs, but much of the information that you're asking for is part of the beta process and therefore can't be talked about by me. 

But, when something is fixed in a beta release that I have, I should be able to tell you that yes, it's fixed and will be to you in the next public release.


----------

